# Impossible de mettre à jour mes apps à cause d'une CB qui VA arriver à expiration



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, je vous remercie de m'accueillir sur ce forum.  Je suis effaré par la politique commerciale d'Apple ! Ma carte bancaire arrivera à expiration en 08/2017, soit le 31...donc encore valide. Hors, Apple ne me laisse plus télécharger des apps *gratuites* ni même faire les *mises à jour* tant que je n'ai pas remis à jour mes données bancaires et comme je n'ai pas encore reçu la nouvelle carte.... Un scandale ! Je ne veux absolument pas bidouiller en ouvrant un autre compte, etc. Ce qui est normal, connaisssant le prix des iphone, on attend un vrai service et pas un "poussage" forcée à la consommation. Si vous avez des pistes, je suis preneur.
Merci par avance, NB : Client _Iphone à l'époque du 3 Gs, puis Android avec Samsung et retour avec Iphone 6...Devrais-je avoir des regrets ?_
Chris


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2017)

Tu vas dans l'App Store > Votre compte > Mode de paiement : Modifier > Tu choisis "Aucun" à la place de ta carte
Les mises à jour devraient de nouveau fonctionner si c'est bien ça la cause du problème


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

Merci mais je n'ai justement pas ce fameux "aucun". Pas de possibilité de mettre aucun, sinon je l'aurais fait. Je pense que la nouvelle interface de l'app store ne le permet plus. C'est justument là le problème. Tu as carte de crédit/débit (coché et indécochable) et en dessous "via opérateur" et rien d'autre, pas d'"aucun" possible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2017)

Je l'ai toujours sur le mac (macOS Sierra 10.12.6) dans iTunes 12.6.2.20
Sur l'iPhone, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit faisable. A tester


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2017)

chrisdenice a dit:


> Merci mais je n'ai justement pas ce fameux "aucun". Pas de possibilité de mettre aucun, sinon je l'aurais fait. Je pense que la nouvelle interface de l'app store ne le permet plus. C'est justument là le problème. Tu as carte de crédit/débit (coché et indécochable) et en dessous "via opérateur" et rien d'autre, pas d'"aucun" possible.


Tu as suivi les procédures officielles ?
- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204034
- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203905


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je l'ai toujours sur le mac (macOS Sierra 10.12.6) dans iTunes 12.6.2.20
> Sur l'iPhone, je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit faisable. A tester


J'ai Itunes sur mon Pc mais pas de possibilité non plus. Incroyable d'être à la merci d'Apple par rapport aux données bancaires alors que je veux télécharger une apps gratuite ! C'est franchement abuser. Mais bon...attendre la nouvelle carte est ma seule option.


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as suivi les procédures officielles ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2017)

> *Si vous avez souscrit un abonnement avec renouvellement automatique*
> Vous ne pourrez peut-être pas sélectionner l’option Aucun avant d’avoir annulé l’abonnement.



Aurais-tu un abonnement ?


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Aurais-tu un abonnement ?


Euh...Je ne sais pas , je ne pense pas . Où voit-on si on a un abonnement ? En tous cas, je n'ai souscrit à rien. Pas de musique, films ou autres.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2017)

Ca doit être visible comme ceci:
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202039

Perso, je n'ai pas d'abonnement à une application ni de partie "Abonnements" visible


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ca doit être visible comme ceci:
> 
> 
> Perso, je n'ai pas d'abonnement à une application ni de partie "Abonnements" visible


Non, je n'ai pas d'abonnement mais impossible à annuler le moyen de paiement quand même. Le pire c'est qu'un message me dit "votre carte ARRIVE à expiration"...Changez de carte...donc , *elle ne l'est pas encore*. C'est un abus de droit tout simplement. De plus, Apple est impossible à contacter donc restons soumis et applaudissons


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2017)

Oui, c'est vraiment bizarre ...
Le pire c'est si tu essaies d'utiliser une carte bleue virtuelle qui arrive donc à expiration rapidement. Impossible d'installer de nouvelles applications même gratuite tant que tu ne supprimes pas cette carte.


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2017)

Tu es sûr d'utiliser la procédure officielle… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201266 … ?

Tu as essayé depuis un Mac ou un PC ?

La procédure n'a pas changé depuis des années et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème pour activer/désactiver ma carte bancaire quand bon me semble.


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, c'est vraiment bizarre ...
> Le pire c'est si tu essaies d'utiliser une carte bleue virtuelle qui arrive donc à expiration rapidement. Impossible d'installer de nouvelles applications même gratuite tant que tu ne supprimes pas cette carte.


Oui, un abus de droit tout simplement.


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as essayé depuis un Mac ou un PC ?
> 
> La procédure n'a pas changé depuis des années et je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème pour activer/désactiver ma carte bancaire quand bon me semble.


Je confirme. Je viens de me connecter à Itunes via mon PC et ne peux pas enlever le moyen de paiement. Essaye à nouveau si tu veux vérifier, il y a peut être eu des changements depuis ta dernière connexion à ce niveau. Je voulais mettre un lien vers ma copie écran de Itunes mais le forum le refuse vu que je suis nouveau.


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

Bon, j'ai même enlevé le partage familial qui était activé, je ne sais pas pourquoi...Mais rien ne change. Bon, merci pour votre aide. Bon dimanche.

Pourquoi ne pas passer en Apple Store ? Peut-être qu'ils trouveront ce qui pose problème pour te débloquer


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas passer en Apple Store ? Peut-être qu'ils trouveront ce qui pose problème pour te débloquer


C'est à dire "passer en Apple store" ? sur mon Iphone ? J'ai essayé. Les contacter ? comment faire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Août 2017)

Passer dans un magasin Apple Store :
https://www.apple.com/fr/retail/storelist/

Ils gèrent les réparation et répondent aux questions


----------



## chrisdenice (20 Août 2017)

ecatomb a dit:


> Passer dans un magasin Apple Store :
> 
> Ils gèrent les réparation et répondent aux questions


Merci, c'est gentil mais pas le temps je pars dans 2 jours et autre chose à faire que d'aller courir à l'autre bout de la ville et faire la queue pour un problème qui ne devrait pas avoir lieu d'être. J'espère que mon Iphone 6 durera encore un certain temps mais je repasserai ensuite à Android sans regret pour le coup. Merci Apple


----------



## soiziclecros (25 Août 2017)

J'ai eu aussi ce problème, par bonheur il m'a suffi d'attendre huit jours avant d'avoir la nouvelle carte.Mais ce procédé m'a semblé ridicule et pénalisant.


----------

